# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Антивирусы для Серверов

## spitamen

Как Вы думаете какой Антивирус лучший для серверов?  В моем случае Сервер с операционной системой Windows 2003 Server.
Если можно опишите чем Ваш советуемый антивирус лучше чем другие  :Smiley: 
Варианты:
1. Касперский (установить не хочеться так как интерфэйс не дружелюбный, во вторых долго настраиваемый) эт мое мнение
2. Нортон Антивирус (пропускает много вирусов чем другие антивирусы)
3. НОД (незнаю как но многие говорят что тож слабый)
4. Битдефендер (один из хороших антивирусов для настольных ПК но не уверен и незнаю есть ли версии для серверов)
5. Антивир ТулкитПро (тоже вариант но думаю слабый)

Вот то что я знаю, и не могу решиться какой антивир поставить на сервак  :Huh:  

Если можно посоветуйте пожалуйста

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Terry

> 1. Касперский (установить не хочеться так как интерфэйс не дружелюбный, во вторых долго настраиваемый)


 А где ты видел, что бы антивирус для серверов быстро настраивался? Это на рабочих станциях можно какой то упрощённый режим пользовать, а на серверах, IMHO, тюнинг очень важен. Тут помоему наоборот: чем больше настроек и возможностей - тем лучше

----------


## SuperBrat

> Как Вы думаете какой Антивирус лучший для серверов?  В моем случае Сервер с операционной системой Windows 2003 Server.
> Если можно опишите чем Ваш советуемый антивирус лучше чем другие 
> Варианты:
> 1. Касперский (установить не хочеться так как интерфэйс не дружелюбный, во вторых долго настраиваемый) эт мое мнение
> 2. Нортон Антивирус (пропускает много вирусов чем другие антивирусы)
> 
> Вот то что я знаю, и не могу решиться какой антивир поставить на сервак  
> Если можно посоветуйте пожалуйста


1. Зря вы на Касперского напраслину возводите. Замечательно все настраивается. Не хуже других серверных продуктов. Если это ваш первый сервак, то я могу посочувствовать вашему горю, но надо учиться ставить приложения для сервера.
2. Нортон Антивирус вы на сервер не поставите.  :Wink:  Symantec Antivirus - так называется продукт для корпоративного сегмента. А вот что он пропускает, снова вы зря говорите. У меня был опыт двухгодичного использования SAV на W2k Adv. Server. Ни одного зверя, специально раз в неделю контролировал утилитой DrWeb CureIT.

----------


## Terry

> Symantec Antivirus - так называется продукт для корпоративного сегмента. А вот что он пропускает, снова вы зря говорите. У меня был опыт двухгодичного использования SAV на W2k Adv. Server. Ни одного зверя, специально раз в неделю контролировал утилитой DrWeb CureIT.


 Хех, конечно на нём зверь не будет. Вы же с сервера по "сайтам сомнительного содержания" не шастаете, и ссылки из аськи на нём не открываете, да и почтовые вложения врядли запускаете.
 Так что, если надо защищать сервер сам по себе, то IMHO подойдёт практически любой продукт, по вкусу. А вот если стоят задачи: защищать почтовый сервер, проверять траффик проходящий через Proxy сервер (HTTP) и т.п. .... тада задача совсем другая, надо искать по функционалу, а потом уже по удобству.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Как Вы думаете какой Антивирус лучший для серверов? В моем случае Сервер с операционной системой Windows 2003 Server...


Смотря что Вы хотите от антивируса... Какие задачи перед Вами стоят? В моём случае используется NOD32 Enterprise Edition на сервере совместно с Windows 2003 Server. Как говорится сколько людей, столько и мнений. Работает тихо и эффективно, программных конфликтов за НОДом никогда не наблюдал. Удобная консоль администрирования (централизованное управление заданиями, возможность удалённой установки в нескольких вариациях), конфигуратор настроек для клиенстких модулей. Удобный генератор отчётов. Работает НОД на нашем предприятии больше года, лицензию вот продлили.

----------


## sergey_gum

*spitamen*
Для чего Вы используете сервер? Для почтовых серверов одни продукты, для файловых другие...... Быстрой настройки от серверного антивируса не ждите, это не десктоп.

----------


## PavelA

У нас Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition 10.
Через  него и AD обновляются антивиры на рабочих станциях.
Плюс работает на почтовых серверах. Все, что он еще делает не знаю, просто не в курсах.

----------


## Ego1st

Сегодня ClamAV к почте прикручивали, думаю ничего так будет..

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Сегодня ClamAV к почте прикручивали, думаю ничего так будет..


Прикручивали к чему?

----------


## sergey_gum

> Прикручивали к чему?


Думаю, что прикричивали к почтовому серверу :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Думаю, что прикричивали к почтовому серверу


*Sergey* я не про это. :Smiley:  Система какая?

----------


## Ego1st

Синауридзе Александр для винды ClamAV нету с постоянным сканером, только по требованию.. 
к линуксу (Asp) старенький, вместе со спамассассин её тоже обновляли, там др.веб чёрт знает какого года стоял кроме netsky и mydoom ничего не ловил=))

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Синауридзе Александр для винды ClamAV нету с постоянным сканером, только по требованию.. 
> к линуксу (Asp) старенький, вместе со спамассассин её тоже обновляли, там др.веб чёрт знает какого года стоял кроме netsky и mydoom ничего не ловил=))


Это мне хорошо известно. :Stick Out Tongue:  У меня на серваке пока тоже связка ClamAV + Spamassassin стоит. Я про то, что у *spitamen* операционка Windows 2003 Server и ClamAV к ней не прикрутишь. :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

это был такой маленький намёк, про операционку=)) хотя у нас почта на Exchange - sendmail пересылает туда и всё нормально=))

----------


## DVi

Любой серверный продукт имеет слегка замороченный интерфейс (или не имеет его вовсе). Не стоит выбирать по внешности.
Если не стоит остро вопрос производительности, то IMHO логично делать многовендорную защиту: на сервере один (или даже несколько - как в Антигене) производитель, на рабочих станциях - другой.

Оффтопик: для Иксчанги я даже писал антивирус в свое время.

----------


## spitamen

> 1. Зря вы на Касперского напраслину возводите. Замечательно все настраивается. Не хуже других серверных продуктов. Если это ваш первый сервак, то я могу посочувствовать вашему горю, но надо учиться ставить приложения для сервера.
> 2. Нортон Антивирус вы на сервер не поставите.  Symantec Antivirus - так называется продукт для корпоративного сегмента. А вот что он пропускает, снова вы зря говорите. У меня был опыт двухгодичного использования SAV на W2k Adv. Server. Ни одного зверя, специально раз в неделю контролировал утилитой DrWeb CureIT.


1. Да не, я всегда пользовался Касперским, просто не хотелось возиться по коммандной строке набивать все ключи давно пробовал лет 4 тому назад, после незнаю как изменилось все  :Smiley: 
2. Пардон, Symantec да Вы правы :Smiley: , раньше у меня стоял корпоративный, один раз пропустил черв после сервак сдох ) поэтому не люблю 




> *spitamen*
> Для чего Вы используете сервер? Для почтовых серверов одни продукты, для файловых другие...... Быстрой настройки от серверного антивируса не ждите, это не десктоп.


Этот сервак у  меня работает как файл сервер, принт сервер, Прокси сервер (Usergate). Недавно установил NOD32 ver.2.7, пока что работает обновил базу отключил IMON а остальное работает.

С сервака в инет почти что не выхожу, и не думаю целесообразным выходит в инет (так как был горький опыт  :Smiley:  просто хотелось установить раз и забыть про антивир, а что Вы скажите на счет Bitdefender?
Или все таки Каспер лучший?

На все рабочие машины установил Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0.299.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Этот сервак у меня работает как файл сервер, принт сервер, Прокси сервер (Usergate). Недавно установил NOD32 ver.2.7, пока что работает обновил базу отключил IMON а остальное работает. На все рабочие машины установил Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0.299.


Я бы порекоммендовал другую машиную шлюзом сделать, если на сервере крутиться много ВАЖНОЙ информации. А смысл на рабочие станции КИС ставить?  :Huh:

----------


## spitamen

> Я бы порекоммендовал другую машиную шлюзом сделать, если на сервере крутиться много ВАЖНОЙ информации. А смысл на рабочие станции КИС ставить?


Т.е прокси на другую машину перевести?
Смысл в том что на рабочих станции работают очень много юзеров которые юзают и дискеты и флешки и СД так как каждый может заразить комп вот и поставил там КИС проверено временем не пропускает из 100 90 точно  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Т.е прокси на другую машину перевести?


Да, ИМХО, это будет правильнее, вдобавок я бы рекоммендовал сделать шлюз на линухах, первая выгода такого подхода (если Вы пользуетесь нелиц. ПО) отпадёт необходимость использовать ломаные прокси-сервера типа Usergate, WinGate, KWF. По себе знаю, насколько это геморно.




> Смысл в том что на рабочих станции работают очень много юзеров которые юзают и дискеты и флешки и СД так как каждый может заразить комп вот и поставил там КИС проверено временем не пропускает из 100 90 точно


У меня тоже юзеры таскают дискеты и флешки, и СД. Я говорю не о том, что КИС плох, отнюдь. КИС это фаер + антивирь + ещё много чего, ИМХО можно просто поставить KAV (дешевле всё же) на клиентские машины и включить виндовый фаер. Конечно, я не знаю архитектуру Вашей сети, может действительно есть жёсткая необходимость в мощном фаерволле на каждой машине. 
К примеру, у меня обычная сеть, 2 сервера, 35 клиентских машин, шлюз. Всё это защищено NOD32 EE (я не рекламирую антивирь!  :Smiley:  ), на клиентских машинах включен виндовый фаер. Развёрнут WSUS, так что все компы обновлены. Максимально возможное количество пользователей я загнал в группу ограниченных пользователей, этим оградив себя и машины от многих проблем.

----------


## spitamen

А чем отличается NOD32 EE от моего ? В моем случае NOD32 ver 2.7?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А чем отличается NOD32 EE от моего ? В моем случае NOD32 ver 2.7?


Используя регистрационные данные к «NOD32 Корпоративная  версия»  Вы можете загружать и использовать версии  «Антивирусной  системы  NOD32» для DOS, Microsoft Windows, Novell Netware и Linux (RedHat,  Mandrake, Suse, Debian, FreeBSD, Unix) платформ + возможность создать свой сервер обновлений и централизованное управление клиентскими модулями (используется Remoute Administrator Server & Console)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## spitamen

> Используя регистрационные данные к «NOD32 Корпоративная  версия»  Вы можете загружать и использовать версии  «Антивирусной  системы  NOD32» для DOS, Microsoft Windows, Novell Netware и Linux (RedHat,  Mandrake, Suse, Debian, FreeBSD, Unix) платформ + возможность создать свой сервер обновлений и централизованное управление клиентскими модулями (используется Remoute Administrator Server & Console)


Ясно, спасибо за разъяснение, а как Вы смотрите на то что если на сервак установить Kaspersky File Server? И обязательно ли использовать ADministration Kit?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ясно, спасибо за разъяснение, а как Вы смотрите на то что если на сервак установить Kaspersky File Server? И обязательно ли использовать ADministration Kit?


Сделаю оговорку, это сугубо моё ИМХО, сколько админов, столько мнений  :Smiley:  . Надо обязательно продумать, как Вы в дальнейшем видите развитие своей сети. Будете ли Вы централизованно закупать антивирусную защиту? Если Вы в дальнейшем захотите превратить свой сервер в контроллер домена? Как на это среагирует Kaspersky File Server, может есть какие-то проблемы, и лицензия на файл-сервер останется не удел? Это следует выяснить в службе технической поддержки, или на форуме касперского у специалистов. Конечно, наличие централизованного управления антивирусным ПО это очень и очень удобно. Представьте, или Вы бегаете и конфигурите каждую машину, или Вы сделаете один раз с консоли и всё ОК, просмотр логов и пр. всё это сильно облегчает работу сисадмина. Старайтесь по максимуму автоматизировать свою работу, иначе здоровья не хватит.  :Smiley:

----------

